

Tell HN: Take my idea: drone watch detector and interceptor system - hoodoof

A system that uses cameras to watch for drones and alert to their presence.<p>For those who wish for privacy.<p>Optional drone-to-drone interceptor and forced landing capability where interceptor drone drops a lightweight net on top of invading drone.
======
JeansTV
Sounds a bit like the UnmannedPolice.com project. Citizen run Unmanned
Community Policing is the way to go.

